# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  International phone codes for Europe

## Maciamo

It has been proposed to have a single international prefix for all Europe (+3). In the meantime, we still have to look up every code. Needless to say that they have not been organised in a very logical way. So here is a useful summary for the whole continent. Keeping this in sight also allows you to quickly pinpoint where a phone call comes from, as business and personal relations are increasingly at an European level nowadays.

+30 – Greece+31 – The Netherlands+32 – Belgium+33 – France+34 – Spain+350 – Gibraltar+351 – Portugal+352 – Luxembourg+353 – Republic of Ireland+354 – Iceland+355 – Albania+356 – Malta+357 – Cyprus+358 – Finland+359 – Bulgaria+36 – Hungary+370 – Lithuania+371 – Latvia+372 – Estonia+373 – Moldova+374 – Armenia+375 – Belarus+376 – Andorra+377 – Monaco (+ mobile phone networks in Kosovo)+378 – San Marino+380 – Ukraine+381 – Serbia+382 – Montenegro+385 – Croatia+386 – Slovenia+387 – Bosnia and Herzegovina+389 – Republic of Macedonia+39 – Italy and Vatican City+40 – Romania+41 – Switzerland+420 – Czech Republic+421 – Slovakia+423 – Liechtenstein+43 – Austria+44 – United Kingdom+45 – Denmark+46 – Sweden+47 – Norway+48 – Poland+49 – Germany

----------

